# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2010 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Stonehill College - Easton, MA
June 14, 15, 16, 2010
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Department of Defense Police Department - Devens, MA
June 30, July 1, 2, 2010
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Bridgewater State College - Bridgewater, MA
July 19, 20, 20, 2010
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

COST: $329.00 per officer

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 395-8708 or email at [email protected]


----------

